# This was sold to me as Proserpinaca palustris (ID please)



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

This was sold to me as Proserpinaca palustris (ID please)

i have had true Proserpinaca palustris before and this is not it. i have never seen this plant before. i think it might be some kind of variant of Proserpinaca cause it displays similar characteristics of it, especially in Proserpinaca palustris's emersed form. it has been growing in my tank for about 2 months and is a very slow grower

tahnks in advance cavan cause i know your gonna nail this one like you always do

This is how it grows submersed


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I believe that it is indeed _P. palustris_. The stuff we find around here eventually gets much finer leaves, but the stuff Tropica sells (from Cuba) presumably does not.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

really. because the stuff that i formerly had , had extremely fine teeth and a smaller more petite leave. this stuff has big beefy leaves with not so big fine serrated leaves. 

so are you telling me that i have a cuban type variant from tropica?

thanks
Elliot


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe. That or combination of that and conditions.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

hmm very interesting. im gonna take a top of this from my big tank and stick it in my other one and report my findings.

thanks cavan

Elliot


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

Is this plant also known as mermaid weed?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i think its more attractive than a weed and hence i think it should be renamed 

buahahaaa


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The plant is named after Proserpina, the goddess spring and growing things, and she was abducted by Pluto, who was her uncle, and, and, and---- :shock:I can't go further because this post would not pass the 6 year old approval test!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

lol


----------

